# Transponding Zones



## jbooker (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi There,

Hoping Bob Grosh will come accross this and help me out a little.  I have losts of questions, but I'll start with the power bus as we're gearing up to bury some cable (our 100 inches of snow is thawing and we can actually ground in places).

I like this post in the archives:
http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=27487

In the spirt of what was said there, I'll include the following in my post too:

"WARNING ADVANCED TOPIC" the following information is not needed for the enjoyment of running trains.

The article helped me to know it's possible to wire up a computer controlled layout with transponding and not use block detection.  Now I just need some advice as to how many zones I should use on my layout.  Using Bob's example of about 250 ft of track in a dogbone loop with no reversing loops, I'm guessing our layout will be about 3 to 4 times bigger.

We plan for about 700 feet of mainline, one (maybe two) reversing loops and two crossovers and another 500 feet of yard and sidings.  The whole foot print is about 150' by 50'.

 I'd like some advice as to how many zones we should use.  

I'm guessing from the only information I can find on outdoor transponding (Bob's thread above)  that we'd benefit from 3 to 4 districts of 3 zones each, but what do you think?  I want to use software and transponding together to calculate direction and position acurately as in the 'Advanced Topic archive post'

PS...So far, Digitrax Tech support is no help (still giving them the 'benefit of the doubt')... I think they actually tried to get me in touch with you, Bob.  Have you thought about consulting for them? 

Please let me know if I can descrbe the layout better or send a picture somehow.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Josh

Maybe this link to Bob's web site may be of help until he wonders by.

*Technology on The ALLY: Transponding*

*Technology on the ALLY: Automation*


----------

